# Question regarding amphetamine synthesis via P2NP + NabH4/CuCL2



## KokosDreams (Sep 20, 2022)

Hey folks,

going through my notes (read below) I am wondering about three main questions right now:



> 1. Solution IPA/H2O 2:1 (10,4L) was added to the reactor and stir at room temp.
> 2. NaBH4 (500gr) was added at once while stirring.
> 3. P2NP (287gr) was added in small portions, so that the temperature of the mixture did not exceed 60 *С.
> 4. CuCl2 (30 g) in water (57,50 ml) was added at once the temperature of the mixture did not exceed 80 *С.
> ...



*My questions now are:*

*What PH do I need to bring the reaction to before adding DCM?*
*Is it necessary to extract the aqueous phase with IPA or can I just extract with DCM and distill after adding NaOH at the end?*
*Is a 25% NaOH solution the best take or would another percentage of NaOH work better?*
*Instead of mixing the oil with water to prepare it for a steam distillation, can I fullfil a vacuum distillation in a rotavap too?*
I was talking about the reaction with a friend and we got confused with these two steps

PS - This route was originally posted by @btcboss2022 and @William Dampier

Cincerly,

Koko


----------



## Curiousonion

Apparently IPA is not miscible with the salts so it will in fact separate.


----------



## KokosDreams

Curiousonion said:


> Apparently IPA is not miscible with the salts so it will in fact separate.



CuriousonionYeah, I got very confused by our prior conversation. Great that we could solve it


----------



## KokosDreams

Curiousonion said:


> Apparently IPA is not miscible with the salts so it will in fact separate.



CuriousonionDid you found some more info on the PH, is it 11 like we already assumed?

Question no. 4 is solved, vacuum distillation will work better as we discussed yesterday.

Regarding Q3, what's your take on that? I've texted with others that use a lower concentration while others just use 25%, I lack understanding of why that is.


----------



## Curiousonion

No idea about the pH. None of the rxn mention it. Need to keep looking for that


----------



## KokosDreams

Curiousonion said:


> No idea about the pH. None of the rxn mention it. Need to keep looking for that



CuriousonionGotcha!


----------



## Curiousonion

add cold saturated NaOH solution you made until you get to ~pH 11


----------



## KokosDreams

Curiousonion said:


> add cold saturated NaOH solution you made until you get to ~pH 11



CuriousonionPerfect! What temperature is best for the 'cold' NaOH solution?


----------



## Curiousonion

KokosDreams said:


> Perfect! What temperature is best for the 'cold' NaOH solution?



KokosDreamsJust keep the solution in the fridge


----------



## KokosDreams

Curiousonion said:


> Just keep the solution in the fridge



CuriousonionPerfect, thanks for everything


----------

